
Will justin.tv have an impact on computer science enrollment and if so in a positive or negative way? - amichail

======
andre
With the hiring of the new female it might help actually.... The thinking
might be, "Be cool, get into computers and you'll have hot babes like that
too."

But from what I hear from some friends of mine that are in CS majors, it's not
pretty, they are learning all kinds of crap that is totally useless and will
never see after getting out of college.

------
amichail
Sure, justin.tv may encourage some people to enroll in computer science so
that they can pursue a web 2.0 startup soon afterwards.

But seeing people working on computers for long periods of time might
discourage people from enrolling in computer science.

